# 1st Brisket, beer can chicken w/ Q



## polishmeat (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

Picked up a 2lb brisket at the local store.  I know it's small, but I was limited on time, and it was on sale for 1.99/lb.  Also picked up a 2lb Perdue chicken.  Coated both with magic dust, which I just put together today, and it's great.   

Using hickory and mesquite, smoking at 240-250.  Will post progress view:


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks good to me.  Keep us posted.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 28, 2009)

Good looking start !!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 28, 2009)

Great Start, Keep the qview coming...


----------



## morkdach (Aug 28, 2009)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are the finished pics guys:

Crisping up the chicken on the lil weber after the smoke: Out of focus cuz I wanted to show the glow without flash, and it's dark no tripod. 






Brisket was delicious for my first try:


Made some salsa using my garden tomatoes:




Everything was great.  Thanks for lookin!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 29, 2009)

good looking grub Martin-nice first.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 29, 2009)

Excellent Feast! Thanks for the q-views.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 29, 2009)

Great looking Que - Thanks for posting
How long did that brisket take since it was a small one


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks great Martin


----------



## ronp (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice job Martin.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 30, 2009)

Man thats some great looking Q there martin. I like the fresh salsa alot


----------

